# I shouldn't be allowed to go into pet stores



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I went to King Ed's yesterday to buy Carnivore Pellets & this is what I went home with:

























She (or he) is a Hermann's tortoise. I won't be able to tell the sex for a few years so I've decided to consider it a 'her' until I know otherwise. I still have to name her.

The tortoise & props were on a piece of white poster paper near a bright window. That strawberry was ginormous so it makes the tortoise appear smaller than she really is. (she wasn't allowed to eat any of it because it would be bad for her digestive system)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The females in my life are into strawberries and money, but the low riders are questionable, lol...

That tortoise is awesome looking!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nicely done with the photos. The turtle is cool too. :-D. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

What that with the $100 bill. Future Prime Minister


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> The females in my life are into strawberries and money, but the low riders are questionable, lol...
> 
> That tortoise is awesome looking!


Lol, thanks! I think she's a real cutie! I was just trying to use various props to show her size ...here's a girlier one:









Thanks Tony!

Gordon - I should have thrown some more $100's on there to represent how much she cost  ... I won't be buying anything else for quite some time.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Omg thats so cute, his/her first professional pics lol


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Omg thats so cute, his/her first professional pics lol


Tehehe, I couldn't help myself, as soon as I brought her home I started thinking about ideas for cute photos . I'd love to try to get some pics of her with my cat, but right now the cat is looking at her like she'd be a tasty snack so that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If you are done with the $100 bill prop, can I have it?  lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> If you are done with the $100 bill prop, can I have it?  lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I would gladly take the turtle lol


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> If you are done with the $100 bill prop, can I have it?  lol


Nope, unfortunately that $100 and any more that I can get my hands on while be going right to my Mastercard! As well as not being allowed to go into pet stores, I should probably also not be allowed to have credit cards


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thats so cute! I cant get over how tiny it is


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Nope, unfortunately that $100 and any more that I can get my hands on while be going right to my Mastercard! As well as not being allowed to go into pet stores, I should probably also not be allowed to have credit cards


At the same time is so hard no to buy something as cute as that little turtle, specially when u r telling yourself no to do it and the turtle is telling u..please take me home doing the puppy face lol Is such a cutie


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

shift said:


> Thats so cute! I cant get over how tiny it is


I weighed her with my digital scale, she weighs 37 grams.



Claudia said:


> At the same time is so hard no to buy something as cute as that little turtle, specially when u r telling yourself no to do it and the turtle is telling u..please take me home doing the puppy face lol Is such a cutie


Exactly ... how could I not buy her :bigsmile:


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

How much did she cost? I want one!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Exactly ... how could I not buy her :bigsmile:


I understand u completely, i am with u all the way


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

snailies3 said:


> How much did she cost? I want one!


I'll pm you.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute. How big does she grow? 
Big enough. To be a footstool? As
Big
As this one?








This guy was at pet expo. Very cool.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Nope, unfortunately that $100 and any more that I can get my hands on while be going right to my Mastercard! As well as not being allowed to go into pet stores, I should probably also not be allowed to have credit cards


 Pamela...remember you can always use your Visa to pay off your MasterCard and your American Express to pay off your Visa and your Mastercard to pay off your American express...it is called the monthly circle of credit, Cute Tortoise but I thought you already had one?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Cute. How big does she grow?
> Big enough. To be a footstool? As
> Big
> As this one?
> ...


Lol, definitely not as big as that one ...she should grow to about 7" give or take a couple of inches. That one in the photo looks to be a Sulcata & they get huge.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> Pamela...remember you can always use your Visa to pay off your MasterCard and your American Express to pay off your Visa and your Mastercard to pay off your American express...it is called the monthly circle of credit, Cute Tortoise but I thought you already had one?


That thought has crossed my mind before :lol:!

I also have my Russian tortoise named Buddy. Different species of tortoises shouldn't be in the same enclosure so unfortunately Buddy and the baby tort will never get to live together. I showed Buddy the baby through the glass & he seemed quite interested in her.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Tortoise love...wait wasn't there a 70's or 80's song about that by Captain and Tenielle....oh wait that was Muskrat Love...Damn I am old!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a red
Foot one for awhile. Cute. No room for tortoises.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Pamela. Now I'm Googling "Tortoise care". Hmmmmmm.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Cute. How big does she grow?
> Big enough. To be a footstool? As
> Big
> As this one?
> This guy was at pet expo. Very cool.


 I saw that one. Very cool. But the dog looked like he would rather have been somewhere else.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

aww how big will it get ?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

sory i meant( her )


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

snailies3 said:


> How much did she cost? I want one!


well, i think it was Pam who said...................its not what i paid for it its what I got them to write on the bag that counts...........


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> Tortoise love...wait wasn't there a 70's or 80's song about that by Captain and Tenielle....oh wait that was Muskrat Love...Damn I am old!


indeed..........


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

I remember as a kid, I saw these types of box turtles at Zellers pet section... I really wanted one back then... think it was about $5, and the red sliders just $1.00
msjboy


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

scott tang said:


> aww how big will it get ?


About 7", a little smaller if she ends up being a male (she's too young to sex right now so I'm just guessing female).



onefishtwofish said:


> well, i think it was Pam who said...................its not what i paid for it its what I got them to write on the bag that counts...........


Shhhh ...he didn't even ask how much she was ...if he knew he'd be really mad 



msjboy said:


> I remember as a kid, I saw these types of box turtles at Zellers pet section... I really wanted one back then... think it was about $5, and the red sliders just $1.00
> msjboy


The cost of tortoises is high because there just aren't that many around now . It seems like most of the tortoises breeders are back east. I'm toying with the idea of trying to breed tortoises one day.


----------

